# Good and Cost effective surrogate agencies for Gay men in Canada and/ or Ukraine



## vasilisstavropoylos80 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi all, we have created our embies (11 + 3 frosties at the moment;-). We cannot find a surrogate in Australia and thinking of overseas. Any other gay people who may have tried such options here? We are mostly thinking of Canada and/ or Ukraine (if we present as hetero-sexually married) with all the risks that this may have. Just wondering if anyone has ever had any experience. Please let us know


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi. I would not recommend Ukraine for you guys, as the risk is very high for you to have serious problems there. Sorry!


----------



## BabyWanted! (Sep 6, 2019)

vasilisstavropoylos80 said:


> Hi all, we have created our embies (11 + 3 frosties at the moment;-). We cannot find a surrogate in Australia and thinking of overseas. Any other gay people who may have tried such options here? We are mostly thinking of Canada and/ or Ukraine (if we present as hetero-sexually married) with all the risks that this may have. Just wondering if anyone has ever had any experience. Please let us know


Hello your post is very interesting, what is your update, Have you found a surrogate, if so where?


----------

